# My sweet, lovable boy...



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

It's breaking my heart to type this. And I needed a couple days to get my thoughts together. On Tuesday morning, while I was at work, Philip took M & M out to potty. Magnum decided he wanted to meet a dog across the street, and ended up slipping out of his collar (Usually we do a yard scan after the skunk incident, to check for wildlife, and dogs) and running across the road, as he did, a car turned onto our road. They slowed down, but JUST as they got to him he darted right in front of them. I was told it flipped him, but he got right back up. Philip got mya inside, the people stopped and said he looked like he had a broken leg. 

He picked him up and took him into our yard and called me, since I am right down the road from the vet, I told him bring him to me, and let me look at him, b/c it'd be quicker than me going all the way there. I truly thought it couldn't be that bad, he said he had stood back up, and that he drank some water for him, and that the car couldn't have been going over 10 miles an hour. He brought him to me, and I took one look at him and said I'll meet you at the vet, go. 

I pull up at the vet, by now it is 12, 20 minutes after it originally happened. I ran in and told the receptionist what happened, and she looked at me and said "Im sorry we don't have any vets here, their all at lunch." I said "are you kidding me???" She was like "no, sorry" I ran back out, in time to see philip trying to adjust Mag and his head flopped backward. I really knew then, but we rushed to the next vet (less than half a mile away) Ran in there, (I think I was a bit hysterical, rambling about needing a vet and the other place didn't have one and please tell me they DID and theirs weren't at lunch too) two techs ran out, he was barely breathing, only a little blood in his mouth, and going glassy eyed. 

The vet met us inside, looked at him, checked for a heartbeat, touched his eye, and said "Im so sorry, your dog's gone." this was at 1210.

They did try to assure me that he more than likely never felt a thing, and that it wouldn't have mattered if we lived next door to a vet, as fast as he passed away. 

I had to run back to work, since I left everything, he took him on home. I didn't say good bye in the vets office, I wanted to do it in our own yard. Philip, though, didn't want me to see him like that again, and in the 15-20 minutes time difference it took for me to come back here and get my stuff, and go on home, he already had him covered, almost fully buried. I know he did it to spare me, and I have not told him it hurts not to have gotten to hug him and kiss him and tell him I love him and goodbye. 

Mya keeps looking for him, barking for us to take her out, only to run straight to the truck and jump up sniffing(They never rode in the truck, it's not big enough, but she smelled him there) The last two mornings, when she and I have gotten up, she's run straight to the back door barking.. and I swear she keeps glaring at us, like we've done something to him and we'd best bring him back. 

Magnum was my love bug. I traveled 4 hours one way to pick him up, and 4 hrs back. It was a fight in the beginning to keep him. B/c he had a few issues, that caused problems with Philip and I. He needed more time than Mya did to settle in, and it was a trying period. But I never gave up on him, I knew he just needed time, loving and consistency and it paid off. He had quit pottying in the house, which was the biggest issue we fought about, and also quit panicking when we left the room. Thankfully we only have to replace two crates and one set of blinds. 

He'd obviously had prior training, although we don't know where he came from. He walked like a perfect gentleman on a leash as long as Mya wasn't with him, he never, not one single time jumped up on one of us. He had a beautiful gait, I loved to watch him trot around the yard. I also loved, when philip played with them with a toy on a string(I wasn't tall enough, lol, I tried, they about knocked me over) he would wait for the perfect moment, then jump up almost to the ceiling, he just had so much grace, but he also, at times, had NO grace, lol. 

He loved riding in the car with me, both of them went just about everywhere with me on the weekends, but I remember a couple times, he tried to jump in the back,at the exact same moment as mya and landed on the ground. And a couple times he ran after a toy and hit the wall head on. 

He was as attached to me as my shadow is. Most days if I stood up to walk to the trash can(5 feet away) he'd be right behind me. Some days he would lay there and watch me, and if I left his sight, he'd come running, as if he was sure the house had eaten me, lol. 

And he was the cuddliest dog I've ever had. I think no one told him he weighed close to a hundred pounds, he thought he only weighed maybe 5 and would climb right in my lap if there wasn't room next to me. I laid down on the sofa the other day, he climbed up and stretched out to where he was laying half on me, with his head on my shoulder. He never jumped on the bed without being invited, but oh did he love it when I pat the bed next to me, he'd jump right up and get as close to me as he could. If I went outside with out him, he'd be so close to the door, I'd practically have to shove him out of the way to get back in. 

I also adored talking to him. He would **** his head clear to the side, as if he was trying for all the world to figure out what pearls of wisdom I was bestowing upon him. Even if I just happened to be talking about the weather, or what a pretty boy he was, he KNEW whatever I had to say was important, and he would try with all his might to figure out what it was, lol, it used to crack me up. 

He was this great big gentle boy who didn't deserve to be taken so young. I used to sit and pet him and watch him, wondering what kind of life he had before we came along. I know I'll never know the answers to all the questions I asked him, some times to myself and sometimes out loud...I wondered had he been happy? loved? taken care of? What must it be like to just be dropped off and abandoned, never to see your people again.

I just wish I could have given him the years of love I promised him the day we brought him home, and it's killing me that it hasn't even been 3 months since I made that promise. 









~Rest in peace, my beautiful, darling boy, you were so loved and will be missed for the rest of my life~


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

My heart aches for you....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy! I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss, how tragic.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Magnum was really a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. 








Magnum.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

so sorry for your loss. Magnum seemed like a great dog.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy who knows how much you loved him even if it was a short time. 
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Tears for you and Magnum. ID


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand how painful and shocking it is to lose a dog so young and so tragically. Please take good care.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You've been in my prayers!! Magnum had a great life with you, much better than if left in the shelter. He had true happiness, something every dog can only hope to experience.

Hugs sweetie!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So very sad, Rest in peace dear boy. so sorry. 

Just wondering if you let Mya say good bye. We let our last dog smell her deceased brother prior to burial. I think they know there gone.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. Your love and devotion to him are something he will never forget in this world or beyond. _You did good by him!_
Hoping that you receive some sense of comfort soon in the midst of this awful tragedy. 

These things can happen in such a split second. I know I have had my close calls. I hate accidents. I hate when young dogs go way too soon!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so sorry. Magnum looked so sweet and happy in that picture. You can tell how much he was loved.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much. Your support means so much to me. I don't think I even realized how much he had come to mean to me until that moment. 

Heidi, no that was something philip mentioned when I got home and realized I didn't even get to say goodbye... he told me he didn't want either of us to see him like that (although I already had, since I was there when he died) I've thought and thought that it probably would have been a good idea to let her, so she could, I don't know, maybe understand? or at least see he was the same, but he wasn't the same, I guess. I wish I knew what she was thinking... I just keep petting her, and telling her I know, I miss him too.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:It's breaking my heart to type this


It's breaking my heart to read - your love for him flows off the page. However short his time was with you, it sounds like you have many good times to remember. Cherish them. 

Magnum "Marley ain't got nuttin on me"... it sounds like you spent your life living it to the fullest and are probably stirring up some sort of mischief right now at the rainbow bridge while you wait to see your loved ones again one day.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't be sad about what you didn't give him...be proud of what you did. He was obviously very loved but we can't control everything.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Magnum. Your story was very touching and sad. I'm sure Magnum is in a better place now and watching over you everyday. He sounds like he was a great dog and he is lucky to have spent is last 3 months of life with you and Philip.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry... 

We all live with this fear..

My heart bleeds for you!

Tanya


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so so sorry for you. I feel your pain, I do hope in time things get better for you, this is a terrible thing to go through and words can not ease your pain, but my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry.......

What a terrible tragedy for you. He was a beautiful boy.









This is the second dog HBC in just a horrid freak accident on the board here lately.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your sudden loss. God speed Magnum.


----------



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you at this very very sad time. god bless


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry you had such a short time with him. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

That is horrific and I am so sorry. yet another sad reminder to us all that dogs are unpredictable.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.







This happens way too much, it has happened to me...to a lot of us. It is a shock, and...well you know. He was way too young, and way too loved...but you know he still walks beside you in spirit. 

If you're feeling well enough, we're having a get together in Stone Mountain Aug. 22nd, and you should bring Mya. I think getting out and doing stuff, basically keeping busy makes it a tad easier on us. I know the first week or two it's best to just grieve, and cry...just remember all the good memories you two had. This is such a shame...







Really horrible. 

Everytime I read these I remember my Athena...my heart dog...taken from me way too soon by a truck. It took me 6 years to get another dog, and I know I should have healed a bit faster, but we all go through these things in our own time.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, it means so unbelievably much to me to have the support, and thoughts of so many people. I'm really trying not to dwell on the "what if's" and what could have(and SHOULD have) beens but remember him for the sweet goofy boy he was, and how much affection and love he brought into my life(our lives). 

Philip is already saying we need to get another one, for Mya and to help us get past this. But I'm not 100% sure I'm ready yet, and I know I need to be before we bring another one home, so they can get my all too. 

Thanks for the invite! I may look into that. It'd be good to get away. I'll send you a pm later on.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry about your loss of Magnum. Such a handsome, gorgeous dark dog he was! He looks so very well cared for in his photo. I am wishing you some measure of comfort today. May memories of him become less painful for you and more full of the joy that you both shared. The life that you gave him was truly a wonderful gift. Rest well, dear Magnum.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWOh I am so sorry.......
> 
> What a terrible tragedy for you. He was a beautiful boy.
> 
> ...


i think i was the first....
i just went through this 19 very long (but short) days ago. so believe me i know what your are going through. the days will get easier - i light a candle for niko every morning. say goodnight to him every night - it is still so terribly hard. other than my kids the other thing getting me through is waiting til october for a new puppy to come to our home.
keep your chin up it will get easier.
you are in my thoughts
kris


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. This is so hard, no matter how it happens. It does get easier, but allow your self time to grieve and cry! You will know when the time feels right for a new pup!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful animal, sometimes i wonder how we ever get over the loss of these great, great dogs. it is so incredibly heartbreaking.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, Anna and Dunc would love to give you and Mya a big kiss!! 

Hugs sweetie!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It just broke my heart to read your post. I wish there was some great pearl of wisdom and comfort in my words I could offer to you and Phillip to make the pain lessen but I all I can do is offer hugs and prayers of healing to you both.

I know Magnum knew how loved he was and how very lucky he was to have been so greatly loved even though the time was much to short.

Run free at the bridge sweet Magnum, you had the very best parents and were loved so very much.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much. It still kind of feel a bit surreal... 

And Tiffany, we'll take a big kiss from Anna and Dunc, tell them thanks!! 

I was doing ok yesterday, until one of my best friends came into work. She was out tues,wed and thurs because Tuesday was her birthday. Normally she would have been one of the first to know but I didn't want to ruin her birthday, or her mini vacation, although I had talked to her several times I didn't mention it. She came in yesterday and just walked up and hugged me telling me she was so sorry. She told me she knew the next day(one of our coworkers had told her) but didn't want to say anything over the phone, and I told her she didn't hear it from me b/c it happened on her birthday. So anyway, with her hugging me like that out of the blue, I broke down again. 

I still keep expecting him to come trotting in. I know philip feels awful, we talked about that last night. I just told him it really could have happened to any of us. And that I was REALLY thankful it didn't happen when one of the kids had taken him out.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I just read your post and sit here tearing up. So sad, such a beautiful boy. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

rip Mag

I was just reading your post about him in the shelter dog pic thread....and then to see this is really sad. *hugs*


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you, it still breaks my heart to think about it all. Mya sleeps on his dog bed, its the one thing we haven't gotten out of the house. Philip is leaving to work out of town for a couple of weeks next week. I've been looking, but I think when he gets back we'll start looking at petfinder and shelters that will give us a few more weeks, I know there are other dogs out there, like Magnum was, we can give a loving home to, only we'll be way more careful about collars and dogs. I have his picture up as my back ground on my work computer, and for now, there it will stay, so that I can still see him every day.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Read your whole story, I am so sorry for your loss, what a shock. 
We are never prepared for this. 
He sure looks happy in th picture.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry. 

It took me a few days to be able to get all of the way through your post. What a nightmare.

Again, I'm so, so sorry


----------

